
Intel Moving to Chiplets: ‘Client 2.0’ for 7nm - rbanffy
https://www.anandtech.com/show/16021/intel-moving-to-chiplets-client-20-for-7nm
======
LargoLasskhyfv
Didn't they mock AMD in their presentations for "glued together desktop dies"
not too long ago?

/me giggles

